
Nature, Pixelated (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/28/2050/nature-pixelated-rp
======
mbrock
To cleanse your palate after this heavy dose of nostalgic nature worship, try
Timothy Morton's _Ecology Without Nature_ or _The Ecological Thought_.

------
PhasmaFelis
> _College students are testing about 40 percent lower in empathy than their
> counterparts of 20 or 30 years ago._

That's terrifying, if true.

~~~
kazinator
I'd have to see a proper source for this. If it is actually true, there could
be all sorts of explanations, like college being more competitive, expensive
and harder to get into.

~~~
dopu
The author might have been referring to this study:

[http://www.ipearlab.org/media/publications/Changes_in_Dispos...](http://www.ipearlab.org/media/publications/Changes_in_Dispositional_Empathy_-
_Sara_Konrath.pdf)

------
coldcode
I don't know about you but this was depressing to read in my windowless tiny
cubicle faced with too much code and too little time.

